# STOLEN HORSE (near Peterborough) Heidi, Irish draft cross



## Racing_Gal (3 June 2009)

Heidi, a bay Irish draft cross cob mare, was stolen from a field in Waterworks Lane, Glinton, between 10am on Friday, May 15, and 9am on Saturday, May 16.

Anyone with information please call police on 0845 456 4564, or Crimestoppers, anonymously, on 0800 555 111.

Pic here;
http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/news/Appeal-over-stolen-horse.5294269.jp


Thank you x


----------



## Cuffey (3 June 2009)

Picture on the Stolen Horse Register http://stolenhorseregister.com/


----------



## kendra2705 (3 June 2009)

hello reading sales is on friday , first friday in the month, it is well organized but you do get people selling out the back, check Timberly and shoreland autioneers to make sure its this friday , may be worth a look , you never know good luck and if your friend gets her back tell her its important to get them freezemarked as it puts theives off and if she is seen by a fellow horse person she can be definitely identified as yours as there are a lot of horses out there with this discription , I do hope you get some good news soon, best of luck x


----------



## vetsbestfriend (4 June 2009)

Hi

I am in Peterborough, I will circulate the details.  Melton is on Saturday and a couple of people from my yard are going.  I will print off the photo and ask them to look out for her.

I hope your friend finds her soon.


----------



## rumble09 (13 October 2009)

heidi is still missing please keep your eyes open


----------



## rumble09 (26 October 2009)

thank you for all your support heidi has been missing 5 months now with the nights getting shorter and the flies dissapering it is going to easier to spot heidi so please keep your eyes peeled even if your not sure message me and i will check it out please help bring heidi home x


----------



## rumble09 (22 November 2009)

This is heidi's story i hope by telling you this it may help someone remember something. we first got heidi as my friend had nothing to compete on and couldn't afford his own horse. we then got to together as a couple and he decided to put a deposit on Heidi and pay for her in instalments when he could afford it on the understanding she was not to be taken until fully paid for. heidi was first taken on the 1st of may by my ex boyfriend and the local riding school.he was not happy the stallion had escaped and covered Heidi. it ment he could no longer jump her as he wanted to. there had been a heated argument a few days prior to her being taken because he wanted her injected to get rid of the foal which i point blank refused to do as it is against what i believed.which is why we broke up .when she was taken she was taken to the local riding school when we went to the local riding school to get heidi back as she was still ours they tried to give a cheque for heidi which was refused as they had removed her without our permision and she was no longer for sale they then locked all the gates and refused to give her back we eventually got her back by going through the rear of the property . we then kept heidi in for about a week but she hates being in she kicks the door . so decided to put her back in with my other horses as she wasn't happy on her own. my friend who lived at the premises was going on holiday. which the local riding school knew as he emptied there muck for them. heidi was taken again on the 14th may 2009 two weeks after she was taken the first time apparently my ex boyfriend and the riding school don't know where she is but i think there are to many coincidences for it to be anyone else heidi is still believed in foal anyone with any info what so ever please contact me no matter how trivial the police will not do anything till we find heidi. i would like to add my ex boyfriend is a local business man and has access in to peoples homes on a daily basis. we tried to help him fulfil his dreams as his dad would never buy him a horse but would purchase one for his step sisters to his annoyance. we gave him cheap livery when he was riding Heidi in exchange for his help which was part of the deal. I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THE DEPOSIT AND ANY MONIES OWING WAS RETURNED TO MY EX BOYFRIEND HE HAS NO CLAIM ON HEIDI WHAT SO EVER. NO NAMES HAVE BEEN USED IN THE STORY TO AVOID ANY SLANDER ACCUSATIONS FROM PARTIES INVOLVED. IF YOU DON'T WANT TO CONTACT ME CALL CRIME STOPPERS ON 0800 555 111 ANONYMOUSLY TOGETHER WE CAN BRING HEIDI HOME thank you for reading heidi's story


----------

